# My import from Thailand



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I just imported many betta fish from Thailand and this is the result. The shipping was stressful on some fish and some other went through it like it was nothing.

Out of 37 fish (2 gifts) 2 ended up dead, one shortly after arrival and one of the weakest from yesterday died during the night and I found him this morning.

Some of the fish are just like the photos from Aquabid, some look much better than their photo, and one looks much worse than its photo on Aquabid.

Overall I am happy. The surviving fish are adjusting and eating. All of them have eaten this morning so that's good, I think. One white betta still is quite weak but he seem to be getting better.

Anyone know the water parameters from Thailand? I measured the salinity in the bag and it was zero, but the TDS showed up as 380ppm or so.

Here are some of the pics. They are very hard to take in photo because it's dim light for now and they move a lot. Once I get better pics of the others I will post them.

This one is my vaforite:










This big ears was a nice surprise, he's so beautiful, light pink color in his fin:










This one has nasty fin rot, so I am treating him with kanamycin because it's bloody:










and this one has a popeye, so treating him as well:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my! some seem to be taking it rough. They should heal up nicely though  Your dumbo is the long finned version of my old HMPK dumbo LOL (pictured). 

They are gorgeous! You sure got a lot of Bettas!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes they look very similar color wise.

I got too many fish, that was stupid of me. I was like a gambler not being able to stop gambling! lol!

Now I have not only to take care of them but to give them lots of attention, talk to them, make them happy and prevent them from being bored to death....lots of fun  They are already starting to react to my presence and very excited to see me. I can't beleive how sweet and lovable bettas are!




Sena Hansler said:


> Oh my! some seem to be taking it rough. They should heal up nicely though  Your dumbo is the long finned version of my old HMPK dumbo LOL (pictured).
> 
> They are gorgeous! You sure got a lot of Bettas!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha they can be a lot of work when you have a good number of them! But I always found it rewarding... Because like you said, they are absolutely loveable.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Daniella they're stunning!!!! THAT FIRST ONE THOUGH!!! 
I would love a betta that colour. I'll be getting a monster and/or fancy next time. So stunning.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes the first one is stunning. His sibling went for 269$ and I hit the ''Buy Now'' button as soon as I saw this one, did not want to risk it. I paid 45$ for him, worth every bit.

It's amazing how they change and how sometime you expect a fish to be average, and it turn out to be amazing in person. Just like my big ear. It was an impulse buy. I wanted a big ear and he was cheap (20$). He turned out to be too cute and lovable!

Here is what he looked like when I bought him, on the top photo, and the bottom is what he looks like now. Amazing how his fins have grow!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Holy cow his tail really grew!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

daniella3d said:


> Yes the first one is stunning. His sibling went for 269$ and I hit the ''Buy Now'' button as soon as I saw this one, did not want to risk it. I paid 45$ for him, worth every bit.
> 
> It's amazing how they change and how sometime you expect a fish to be average, and it turn out to be amazing in person. Just like my big ear. It was an impulse buy. I wanted a big ear and he was cheap (20$). He turned out to be too cute and lovable!
> 
> Here is what he looked like when I bought him, on the top photo, and the bottom is what he looks like now. Amazing how his fins have grow!


Can you get a flare picture of him at any point? Doesn't look like the same fish to me, I know fins can grow and colors can change but there are still some things that aren't consistent like the topline which rarely changes much. Also the area in which the purple butterfly band on his fins has changed where it's closer to the body, that generally doesn't happen THAT fast. Mostly what I'm looking at is the peduncle which we'll see from a flare picture if it's really that different but the AB picture has a bad peduncle where your boy actually has a nice one. Also the ears are a different size all together and pectorals grow very slowly. Looks like his caudal is more curved which shouldn't happen unless he's become an OHM now in which it will curve more or less but will go over that 180 mark.

It's still possible that it is the same fish but I haven't found many similarities, too many dissimilarities from where I'm standing. Irregardless though, he's a beautiful fish and I also love the first boy of yours! I'm glad most of them came through alive and healthy! Hopefully your sick ones will heal up quickly under your care!!! :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That could have also been a young picture, and the fish is older than expected.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I understand that Sena, but I know that EE pectorals don't grow THAT fast, it's only been what...a month? I know Hung only ships once a month so that's always a factor of course. His scales are different as well, much thicker in the original picture than the new one; could just be lighting but usually scales thicken up with age not thin out. I don't know, it just doesn't strike me as the same fish is all, more like a brother. Probably just me though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's true. My boy's pectorals took about 3 months before I noticed a big change. Though I think I mean the picture the breeder sent could have been when the fish was 2.5 months, but the fish is REALLY like... 5 months now or something. Not to discredit any breeders mind you, but that's my idea  Otherwise it is true it could be a sibling. Pretty, either way!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah right, I see what you mean.

I agree though, in the end he's still beautiful!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I understand that Sena, but I know that EE pectorals don't grow THAT fast, it's only been what...a month? I know Hung only ships once a month so that's always a factor of course. His scales are different as well, much thicker in the original picture than the new one; could just be lighting but usually scales thicken up with age not thin out. I don't know, it just doesn't strike me as the same fish is all, more like a brother. Probably just me though.



I agree here.. It is certainly a beautiful fish but it's not the one in the first picture . Can't be. Coloring pattern doesn't match up . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I see, that probably explain the huge difference in the look. Either way, I am glad they switched because I like this one much better! 

I couldn't be happier  the first picture was taken on March 1st, according to the exif on the image, so it would be 6 weeks time frame between the 2 pictures.

I don't think I can get a good picture of him flaring because I don't have enough light to take a decent photo where his aquarium is located, but I will try.

I think some other fish have been switched. I have one that is an ugly little pathetic thing. He's got a bump on his back and he's so tiny. He looks deformed. I will post some pics comparing his Aquabid pic and his actual pic tomorrow when it's daylight.

He's my main deception. All others are at least pretty, lol! For sure if I had seen the fish in person I would not have bought it even for 1$. I will be giving him to someone for free, someone who can take good care of him.






Agent13 said:


> I agree here.. It is certainly a beautiful fish but it's not the one in the first picture . Can't be. Coloring pattern doesn't match up .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, that's unfortunate about that little scraggly fella.

For pictures, try having the lighting BEHIND you rather than behind or to the side of the tank. That is how I figured it out myself!!  (Personally cannot wait to get a camera again!). To the side causes darkness and behind causes shadows. Natural light always gives a better picture IMO if you have enough of it.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks but I know how to take photograph, I just don't have the proper lighting currently. The flash is horrible for bettas, so not really useful unless you want to see a specific detail. I did try a bit spotlight but I have no way to hold it over my head and this is the only way it would work.

Here is some of my photography:

www.pbase.com/zylen




Sena Hansler said:


> Well, that's unfortunate about that little scraggly fella.
> 
> For pictures, try having the lighting BEHIND you rather than behind or to the side of the tank. That is how I figured it out myself!!  (Personally cannot wait to get a camera again!). To the side causes darkness and behind causes shadows. Natural light always gives a better picture IMO if you have enough of it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely! Hmm... I have reptiles, and "borrow" the UVB light in it's dome (with a clamp to hold into place if needed) to take pictures. It actually works really well! Do you have an aquarium light fixture at all? Using a clear aquarium light in it would also work. Just trying to think as to how it would work for you :lol: I know the flash really doesn't do the fish any justice!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

That's an idea, I could use the clip on aquarium led light from my Fluval Spec II, It's quite bright and I could clip it on any tank I want to take photo of the fish.

Thanks for the idea 



Sena Hansler said:


> Lovely! Hmm... I have reptiles, and "borrow" the UVB light in it's dome (with a clamp to hold into place if needed) to take pictures. It actually works really well! Do you have an aquarium light fixture at all? Using a clear aquarium light in it would also work. Just trying to think as to how it would work for you :lol: I know the flash really doesn't do the fish any justice!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok some more pictures. I will try for better pic with the light next time:

From Sanya, a beautiful gold betta. Hard to do that one justice due to the mettalic nature of the color and he's in a plastic bac that is not so transparent as glass:










This is my big red dragon, he's got some very nice white streak along his tail:










This one is a nice surprise. He's developing some really nice shades of color in his tail, like some peach or pink/orange, sorry for the quality of the pic but again from a plastic bac, not glass:










This one changed quite a bit from his original pic on Aquabid, but still nice and he's big!










And I just love the shades of color in some copper bettas, this one has green, blue and yellow shine. His tail was a bit dammaged but it is healing:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, they are all beautiful, but those are some large changes to be Mae in only a few weeks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed. I think some of them may have been different fish!

But, lovely nonetheless


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Marble fish can change very fast. I have one that keep changing drastically in only one week. one week he can mostly white with just a few specs of blue, the next week half of his body is blue, etc.. Dunno if he'll do that all of his life but I have him for 2 months and I never know what he will look like next week  he's not part of these imported fish though.



Sena Hansler said:


> Agreed. I think some of them may have been different fish!
> 
> But, lovely nonetheless


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

That first guy is amazing. Who was his breeder/what did the breeder pic look like?

Nice fish!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> That first guy is amazing. Who was his breeder/what did the breeder pic look like?
> 
> Nice fish!


Are you talking about the fancy on the first page? or the gold ?

The breeder of the fancy is ''The Majcha'' and the breeder of the gold is Sanya Ponpal.

here is the before/after pic:


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Yep, that's the one. He's gorgeous. If anything, I think he looks even better now. Nice grab!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, when I saw him I hit the buy now button really fast!  and he's got plenty of character too! lol!



SorcerersApprentice said:


> Yep, that's the one. He's gorgeous. If anything, I think he looks even better now. Nice grab!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol My cellophane marble changed. He had a pale blue on his fins after his change, and his body was black. Now His body is getting lighter again, and his fins don't have blue... They are pink. All in a matter of weeks... :lol: LOVE marbles for that reason. It's like owning a new fish every week or month. Without having to have 200 different fish.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, the after picture is stunning. Again, great grab... So want to give them all to me


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

WOW!!! Very pretty boys and you are so lucky with your choices!!! I am sorry about the two that had passed. :/ Hopefully soon though they will all be well adjusted to their new homes and soon they might also have some new toys??  But all in good time!! Congrats on your lucky lucky boys!!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

A little update, the fish are doing good and eating well. Only one fish is not eating pellets and he only eats white worms.

I gave the fish in my avatar a new home. I was going to sell that aquarium but since I only got low baller offers I decided to keep it and give it to my little one... He went crazy and was swimming non stop all over for a good hour before calming down. He explored every bit of it, even the rocks and his castle.

It's a 30 gallons, 24 x 24 x 12 high, so it's shallow rimless tank and it's so fun to see him from above, as he comes right at the surface when I am there.

I am still missing some decoration that I will add and maybe later some live plants but I would have to add a light as there are none for now.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

What a great setup! No wonder he likes it!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

GORGEOUS tank!!!! I am in love!! Lol


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes it's an awesome tank and rather than sell it for cheap I will keep it. It's so cool to be able to see the fish up close at the surface.

It seems that some bettas require more room. This little one was not comfortable in a 3 gallons tank, and he was starting to show stress like tail biting. I can't beleive how active he is and how much swimming he does.

I guess it's the first time for him being in such large amount of water!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

haha that is so cute!!! Well he seems to be so terribly happy with his new home and I hope he stops that fin nipping soon!! He is too pretty for all of that!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I added a few more decors in his tank:










Bad news yesterday evening I noticed a very bad fin rot with bloody edges on one of my beautiful big ear. Half of his side fin is gone in one night. I treated with kanamycin and furan2 and today the top part of the fin is not bloody anylonger but the lower half still looks bad. Can't beleive how fast fin rot can strike! I did not notice any damage before this and I looked every mm of them. He did not bite either as this areas is impossible for him to reach and the tail and other fins are perfect.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pectoral fin on the EE? He can totally reach that if the fin moved forward towards his face and he bends, it's very likely that he could have bitten it himself.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

no I don't think he bit it, because there are more easily reached fins and they are perfect. When I see him move and swim around, there is no way he could have reach or bit this part, it's just out of his reach. Other parts are very much in his reach but don't have any bit marks. Also it's pretty darn bloody, it does not look good. Here is a pic:












lilnaugrim said:


> Pectoral fin on the EE? He can totally reach that if the fin moved forward towards his face and he bends, it's very likely that he could have bitten it himself.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, was going to ask for a pic. Honestly though, if your arms were nearly the length of your body and you couldn't swim but you could bite them, wouldn't you bite them off to move around easier? Guess that's a bad analogy since we probably wouldn't because it's painful but Bettas don't really feel their fins, if at all, so it's not so painful for them to bite the fins or have them bitten. Of course it's best if they don't, but it happens unfortunately. I hope he heals up fine though.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

It's just that he does not seem to be able to bend them so they go all the way to the front so that he could bite them off.

Also there are part infected on the very bottom of the fin which don't show much in the photo, and those parts are pretty much away from his mouth. It reaches about half way to his mough even if he would pull his fin all the way up front.

I surely hope he did not inflict this to himself. This is one instance where it apply when I was telling someone that pain is part of a survival process to protect us, make us see something is dangerous. Well this is a perfect example, if the fish don't feel pain they can inflict such wound and die...surely not in the right direction for survival.

I wanted to wait until it was less bloody and will do a PP bath to him. That worked well for my 2 others that had fin rot with bloody edges. They are fine now and healing well, already some regrow.




lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, was going to ask for a pic. Honestly though, if your arms were nearly the length of your body and you couldn't swim but you could bite them, wouldn't you bite them off to move around easier? Guess that's a bad analogy since we probably wouldn't because it's painful but Bettas don't really feel their fins, if at all, so it's not so painful for them to bite the fins or have them bitten. Of course it's best if they don't, but it happens unfortunately. I hope he heals up fine though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, but you have to remember that these fish are genetically enhanced and changed over time! They weren't meant to carry these large fins and their first instinct is to move and get away from the enemy, how can they do that with such large fins? And water quality usually isn't an issue in the wild (not saying that yours is) whereas in the home aquarium, it's closed and not constant refreshing as it is in the wild.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I change the water each day and put Prime to make sure there is no dangerous ammonia. That fish is so relaxed it bearely move all day, so definitely not stressed.

The thing that makes me think it's not biting is because I can see a bloody edge at the bottom of the fin where there is not yet any dammage. Seems that it started with bloody edge and then melted or something like that. It was starting at the bottom of the fin and stopped when I put the antibiotics.

Also the other pectoral fin huge, and it is intact. He if could bite one fin, he would surely bite both. Now he's all unbalanced when swimming because of one huge fin and one almost gone fin.




lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, but you have to remember that these fish are genetically enhanced and changed over time! They weren't meant to carry these large fins and their first instinct is to move and get away from the enemy, how can they do that with such large fins? And water quality usually isn't an issue in the wild (not saying that yours is) whereas in the home aquarium, it's closed and not constant refreshing as it is in the wild.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

How does a bloody fin occur ?
what are all the possible causes?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

a bacterial infection probably. My fish where shipped from Thailand about 10 days ago. They spent 4 days in bags with ammonia and being bounced all over the place in plane with high pressure, in trucks etc...in the dark without food.

I guess they get lost of bits of fin dammage and they are weak, so all the elements for an infection to happen.

I was watching but got maybe a bit careless at watching in the last few days because I thought they were out of danger for infection but seems not.



TruongLN said:


> How does a bloody fin occur ?
> what are all the possible causes?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

oh crap, one of my betta have started fin melt. This is horrible, his fins look like plastic melting. Good thing they are still all in quarantine. :roll:

It's horrible and fast. After 12 days just to show up like that. He was perfect this morning.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

The first betts is awesome!


----------



## suniieshiine (Oct 30, 2013)

The first one is my favorite! Amazing colors


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the melt :-( I believe the thing that helped the most for Melt was Triple Sulfa but otherwise nothing else really helped it. Good luck with him!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

did you try furan and kanamycin?

Just wondering because I have started furan and kanamycin so if it's not efficient agains fin melt, I will change that right now.

Also did your fish regained his full fins after that? 



lilnaugrim said:


> Sorry to hear about the melt :-( I believe the thing that helped the most for Melt was Triple Sulfa but otherwise nothing else really helped it. Good luck with him!!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok this was the fish as it looked 2 days ago:










And yesterday when I woke up, so it all hapened during one night. It's not water quality issue because the water is changed each day and tested for ammonia and nitrites and it was at 0.

I have the fish for 12 days, and it's still in quarantine, good thing! He had a huge tail, now his tail is more like a vail tail, it cannot open more than that.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe try a meth blue bath along with the furan 2 x kanaplex treatment. 

Beautiful fish btw.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

You wrote that nothing else really helped, what else did you try?

and did the fish regrew his fins ? how does he look now?



logisticsguy said:


> Maybe try a meth blue bath along with the furan 2 x kanaplex treatment.
> 
> Beautiful fish btw.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

OMFG! Im so jealous, omg I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd more pictures of that first boy, hes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous LOL


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I need lots of pictures actually of all your fish lmao


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck getting everybody better- keep us updated. 

The first boy is beautiful- beautiful enough that he warrants 62 "o"s.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

daniella3d said:


> did you try furan and kanamycin?
> 
> Just wondering because I have started furan and kanamycin so if it's not efficient agains fin melt, I will change that right now.
> 
> Also did your fish regained his full fins after that?





daniella3d said:


> You wrote that nothing else really helped, what else did you try?
> 
> and did the fish regrew his fins ? how does he look now?


Sorry I haven't been on, it's been a busy week.

It wasn't my fish but I was helping someone else and yes they did try Furan and Kanamycin but it wasn't effective. You can PM LittleBlueFishlets about it since she was a little more involved with that thread in the end.

This doesn't mean you can't try what you have on hand, just letting you know of which was a little more successful for the other fish is all.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok thanks, I have to stay on the kanamycin for a bit longer to complete the full course and avoid resistant bacterias but for now what seem to help is the PP bath. I did another one yesterday for one hour at 2 ppm and this morning I am starting to see a little bit of improvement, although the black tips are still.

It's a nasty disease.

Maybe the disease is very slow to resolve because of the actual state of the tail, all gommed together and with hard to reach bacterias inside these clumps, so maybe the antibiotics is working but just can't reach what is inside of this so it only stops it from progressing further? I don't know. 

I will order sulfa. I wanted to avoid it because I am allergic to sulfa but will put gloves.

Do you have a link to that thread? I would like to read it all! thanks!




lilnaugrim said:


> Sorry I haven't been on, it's been a busy week.
> 
> 
> It wasn't my fish but I was helping someone else and yes they did try Furan and Kanamycin but it wasn't effective. You can PM LittleBlueFishlets about it since she was a little more involved with that thread in the end.
> ...


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I made him flare today and his tail is definitely opening up more, now almost half moon. It was stiff like a beaver yesterday and opening no more and looked like a vail tail, but those nasty black bits are still there so it will take some time.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Is this the fish you are talking that has the Fin Melt?


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

yes. I thought you saw his pic that I posted yesterday?

here is the pic from yesterday. He could not open his tail more than what a vail tail can. The rays of the tail were like stuck together so the tail could not open.












lilnaugrim said:


> Is this the fish you are talking that has the Fin Melt?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't see any melt on him at all. His ventrals look better than his auction picture. His anal fin has curled a bit from the auction picture but I believe you have high pH correct? Harder water causes fins to curl as well. As for his caudal, looks like it obviously split on something and is healing now. He's a rose tail which means his fins are going to look all clumped together like this and because he's gone through a hell of a time with being shipped across the globe, I'm not surprised he's still not feeling the best quite yet. But yes, finish out the course.

I'm also allergic to Triple Sulfa but as long as you don't inhale in, so try to wear a mask if you can too, and then gloves of course, you should be fine to use it.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes it's definitely fin melt. You don't see it in the pic but it was obvious. His tail was stiff when it was moving, really stiff. The whole tail was like a raquet moving has if I had put glue all over it. 

The PH is 7 in is tank, ammonia 0 all the time, it is only in my system that the PH is 7.8 and the fish are not there yet.

He's not going to look like that because he's a rose tail, he was NOT looking like that 2 days ago, his tail was soft and flowing and huge. Not a little stiff raquet.

If he was going to look like that because he's gone to a hell, he would have looked like that since day one or shortly after arrival, not 12 days later. This only started during the course of ONE NIGHT and 12 days after I got him.

It's definitely fin melt and it was moving fast. I stopped it right away with a PP bath that I did on the first day I noticed it and it's only after the second bath that his tail started to unclump and open up.

I should have taken a video, it was very obvious in a video. Also someone who does not know that fish and how he was before would probably have a hard time understanding what's going on but I have been watching every single fish each day, many times per day for any sign of something wrong.

Anyway, the black melted tips are a sure sign.






lilnaugrim said:


> I don't see any melt on him at all. His ventrals look better than his auction picture. His anal fin has curled a bit from the auction picture but I believe you have high pH correct? Harder water causes fins to curl as well. As for his caudal, looks like it obviously split on something and is healing now. He's a rose tail which means his fins are going to look all clumped together like this and because he's gone through a hell of a time with being shipped across the globe, I'm not surprised he's still not feeling the best quite yet. But yes, finish out the course.
> 
> I'm also allergic to Triple Sulfa but as long as you don't inhale in, so try to wear a mask if you can too, and then gloves of course, you should be fine to use it.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck with him and all the others you have.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks. After receiving 37 fish, 2 dead on arrival or shortly after, I have a good reference of what is normal for these fish that are shipped and spend 4 days in the bags.  It's like in the TV add ''what ever your normal is'', this is not his normal, but he's getting back on track.

All others are getting better, most are fully back to normal and even building bubble nest. The EE that had bloody pectoral fin is also getting better. There is only one little bit of bloody edge left and the top part is already showing regrow. But darn, they have to be watched for at least 3 to 4 weeks as anything can come out. Before putting them in my main system they will all go through a PP bath that's for sure.




BlueLacee said:


> Good luck with him and all the others you have.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear a lot of your bettas have fallen ill with something ;( 
I was quite fortunate with my 3 imports. All happy and healthy. 
I'm sending my best wishes to your fish!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

lol, it's not a lot, it's 2 out of 35, so not that bad  I think overall it went very well.



TruongLN said:


> I'm so sorry to hear a lot of your bettas have fallen ill with something ;(
> I was quite fortunate with my 3 imports. All happy and healthy.
> I'm sending my best wishes to your fish!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry! I don't know where or how I got the impression quite a few of them were ill.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Most of them are healthy. In fact I have 2 that have infection in the fins, and one has a popeye. So actually it's 3 out of 35. 

I am not sure what the popeye is because it looks like there is something either inside the eye or on it, maybe an eye fluke? not sure.












TruongLN said:


> Sorry! I don't know where or how I got the impression quite a few of them were ill.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

*Day 3 of medication*

After 3 days of medication and 3 PP bath, his tail is almost back to normal. It does not yet open up all the way but quite close to his normal. The tail is not stiff anymore, and it's soft and flowing. There are still some bits on the edges that are stuck and black and 2 rays that are still a bit stuck but it's a big improvement.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

He's looking great compared to the before photo! I'm glad he's getting better.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes he's doing much better.

Here is the other one that had fin infection, but it's totally healed now. Here is the recent pic and the one when I got him with the bloody tail. It was not fin rot actually, it was just dammage from tail biting and bad water quality during shipping. Amazing how fast they can heal and regrow their tail.



















and here is another one, a copper. Amazing the shades of color in these fish!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I REALLY love the yellow on the copper! So pretty!


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

yep, so your orange dot is doing well? your avatar pic is gorgious!



TruongLN said:


> I REALLY love the yellow on the copper! So pretty!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

He's wonderful! My girls are going great too :3
Thanks for asking! I can't wait until next month.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Why next month? did you order some more?



TruongLN said:


> He's wonderful! My girls are going great too :3
> Thanks for asking! I can't wait until next month.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I ordered 5 more


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

ahah...where are the pics? I would like to see them. Are they from Aquabid?



TruongLN said:


> I ordered 5 more


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I can post photos of the girls but the males are a secret  they are from Banleangbettas.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

oh darn! lol! looking forward to see the secret fish 

I have no experience with that specific seller.





TruongLN said:


> I can post photos of the girls but the males are a secret  they are from Banleangbettas.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Me niether. This will be my first time. He's got some amazing fish though.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

WoW!!! I love the first female! can't wait to see the males 

do you know when they arrive?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

The first female will most likely be bred where as the other two will just be gorgeous additions to my sorority. 
They will be shipped may 12th I believe is the date.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful females! Can I ask why the males are a secret?


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Beautiful females! Can I ask why the males are a secret?


No real reason! I just want it to be exciting for everyone! Like a surprise.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Well, we're excited! Can't wait to see pictures - I love Banleang's fish!


----------

